# hoyt alpha max 32



## krazycurt (Jan 2, 2009)

newt.the.fruit said:


> what is the new alpha max like? good or bad?


I love mine.Shockfree, quick,one of the smoothest drawing bows out there and a fantastic grip.And quiet ! A great hunting bow. IMO:darkbeer:


----------



## ArchersParadox (May 12, 2005)

..here's my review...btw...if you want your's supertuned..send me a PM.


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=934104


----------



## ddgonehntn (Jul 8, 2009)

I don't have one but my brother and I were by a local shop a few weeks back and shot one and all I can say is wow! Felt awesome and zero handshock, light as a feather!:RockOn:


----------



## thevolkp (Jan 31, 2009)

Had mine for just over a month. The more I shoot it the better I like it. This is a bow I will have for years. The biggest improvement that I made to it was to change the STS. I put a Paradigm CTA on it and it's a much better to shoot, eg, vibration/shock free, quiet.


----------



## ArrowAddix (Mar 29, 2009)

Love my AlphaMax 32. Highly recommend


----------



## turkey4090 (Jul 6, 2009)

I have had mine for about three weeks. Love the bow. Can't wait for deer season.


----------



## benzilla (Mar 5, 2009)

had mine for a few months and am about to buy another for a 3d setup


----------



## Jwillman6 (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm waiting until the new bows come out and see if there is something I really like, if there is nothing I like I'm going to try to pick up an AM 32 or 35.


----------



## Tanner B (Jan 15, 2009)

i have a question on the valley, i have a Vectrix XL and love it, does the #2 XTR cam at 27" on th AM32 have a pretty nice valley ?? can you "relax" a little more than you can with the Vector cam ?? i shot one w/ the #3 cam at 28" draw and it felt nice, but can't find one around here to shoot with the smaller cam at my draw length. thanks, Brad.


----------



## spencer1076 (May 30, 2009)

I've never shot a vectrix but I do have an AM32. With the 3 cam at 28inches there is very little valley. From what I've read and heard the 3 cam has more than the 2. I actually like the bow being "ready to go" as it is. It keeps me on the wall and holding solid. I love the bow,as others have stated...smooth draw,no hump at the end, quick,quiet, sweet grip,light, and shock free. My only complaint is the hard rubber stopper on the string stop! It sucks! I'm try'n to make up my mind on what to switch mine to now...


----------



## getn10 (Jun 27, 2009)

They AM's are good bows BUT Do yourself a favor and shoot the
TURBO HAWK!!! IMO There is not a better bow out there for the money!!
I shoot PSE but the shop i shoot out of sells Hoyts also and I HAVE shot both AM and TH. The TH is a great bow for the buck!!!!!!!!!


----------



## atetterton (Dec 14, 2006)

*Hoyt Alphamax is a great bow*

Have a 32 and 35 and they are smooth as silk. Light, quit, accurate and deadly.....:thumbs_up


----------



## oldnslo (Jul 25, 2008)

I have had (in the current generation of bows) a low end diamond, and bear truth 1 and 2, most recently the 2, and hated the AM35 at first...the truth 2 was smooth as silk to me, and fit me great (but I shot it for almost 2 yrs). I needed a new bow (long story), shot the AM32 demo, thought it was fine, and after a few hours in the shop with the dealer - I took home an AM35, and after a week and 150 arrows thought I was going to sell it and buy a truth2 again. I stuck it out, poked, prodded, and tweeked it, cranked down the arms, and now love this thing. I actually think it shoots better a half inch shorter than my "usual" draw and limbs cranked down/maxed out. had the timing checked, peep fixed, added some old school cat whiskers and it is dead on and worth every penny. there seemed to me a learning curve going from single cam to cam & 1/2, but once dialed in, youll love it.


----------



## imissalot (Apr 16, 2008)

Great Info guys thanks


----------

